# Can you add to The Vault's Canna Playlist?



## Team Vault (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi peeps

We've started a Spotify playlist lately within the office. We are trying to make it into a big playlist ideal for people within the Canna World.

It's set to collaboriatve, so please feel free to add your own tracks 

https://open.spotify.com/user/fargar11/playlist/3xaq8RfvDddvmdqFC9j4sq 

#TeamVault


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Gary Seeds said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> We've started a Spotify playlist lately within the office. We are trying to make it into a big playlist ideal for people within the Canna World.
> 
> ...


tried to find a way to add to it... but i cant.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> tried to find a way to add to it... but i cant.


Me either.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Me either.


i was looking at the playlist.... it doesnt look like our choices will fit in too well lol


----------

